# Nissan Navara diesel



## vanwykjlv (Feb 3, 2015)

I drive a 2006 Nissan Navara 2.5 diesel.
When accelerating it makes a loud grrr sound from 1000rpm till 2700rpm then stops making the sound. It also makes more black smoke than the other navaras around me. While towing a heavy trailer over the weekend the navara would cut out for a second then go again like usual. Since the heavy towing the navara only goes 40Km/h during the morning while cold, but when the engine is warm it runs like usual with a lot of power,smoke and grrrr. What could be the cause of all this?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Has the air filter been changed recently?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's a turbo engine it may have a leak on the pressure side of the turbo.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The black smoke is indicative of too much fuel, or not enough air. 

If you have a bad/leaking injector, you may have contaminated the oil. Pull the dipstick, and give it a sniff. Has the level of oil risen? This condition needs to be corrected as soon as possible. Severe engine damage can result.

Not enough air is harder to diagnose without engine specs, and some kind of diagnostic equipment. Generally, if you have a leak on the turbine side of the turbo, check for black soot around the exhaust pipe(s), and connections. For the compressor side of the turbo, check any of it's connections for leaks. Diagnostic smoke, or air pressure can help find induction leaks.


----------



## vanwykjlv (Feb 3, 2015)

2.5dCi
The navara was serviced about 10000Km ago,all filters replaced. These symptoms were there even before the service and the "experts" says nothing is wrong (also when plugged in on PC).
I can see no leaks on the in/outlet pipes of the turbo.
When I start the navara for the first time in the mornings it constantly makes smoke until warm. This might indicate bad injector but what causes it to not go faster than 40Km/h since after I towed the heavy trayler for 400Km?
The oil level has not risen and it does not smell like diesel.


----------



## vanwykjlv (Feb 3, 2015)

Whats your take on this?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

When its cold and smoking, is it constant, or only when you apply throttle/accelerate? 

Is it knocking louder than normal? 

Looking for induction leaks can be tricky. I had an intercooler boot on my truck that had a small rip that could only be seen when removed. A small amount of oil had dripped from the tear, which led me to look further. 









Do you have a boost gauge, or any way to monitor manifold pressure?


----------



## vanwykjlv (Feb 3, 2015)

When cold and idling, it makes a constant smoke with no knocking sound. The smoke reduces to about 5% of what it was after about 7 minutes of idling,this is without touching the throttle. I have a way of testing the boost pressure, I will do this test over the weekend.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The fact its smoking at cold idle almost rules out a turbo problem. Idle is a no boost condition. 

Has the glow plug system been tampered with? Which model of engine is in the vehicle? I believe you have a common rail fuel system. Have fuel pressures been verified? Still sounding like an injector issue.


----------



## vanwykjlv (Feb 3, 2015)

No tampering was done over the last year.
A technician cleared and re installed the software yesterday, the smoke below 2000rpm is now very little. But the grrr between 1000rpm and 2300rpm is still there,they say it might be a leak on the outlet manifold. Could this be?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

A leaking manifold should be noticeable from under the hood, i'm inclined to think low compression from worn rings.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Worn/scored leaky valve stem seals? Could cause smoke during no boost conditions.


----------



## sampie 007 (May 3, 2017)

Hallo. Ek het n Nissan Navara Diesel Bakkie.2006 Model
Sy Turbo het net besluit om nie meer in te skop nie nou rook hy ook as ek hom bietjie trap.Het geen krag tot n Nissan 1400 trek my weg.GRRRRRRRR:banghead:
Turbo het ons al afgehaal en alles is nog reg.Kan enige iemand dalk raad gee waar en waarvoor ek nog moet kyk?
Ons het hom al op die computer gesit maar skop geen code uit nie.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

sampie 007 said:


> Hallo. Ek het n Nissan Navara Diesel Bakkie.2006 Model
> Sy Turbo het net besluit om nie meer in te skop nie nou rook hy ook as ek hom bietjie trap.Het geen krag tot n Nissan 1400 trek my weg.GRRRRRRRR:banghead:
> Turbo het ons al afgehaal en alles is nog reg.Kan enige iemand dalk raad gee waar en waarvoor ek nog moet kyk?
> Ons het hom al op die computer gesit maar skop geen code uit nie.


I know we are supposed to be English (only / mostly?) but here is a Google translation of the above:

--------
Hello. I have a Nissan Navara Diesel Bakkie.2006 ModelHis Turbo just decided not to kick in anymore, he also smokes if I walk him a bit. No power to a Nissan 1400 pulls me away. GRRRRRRRRTurbo has already taken us away and everything is still right. Can anyone advise where and what I still have to watch?We already put it on the computer but do not kick out any code.
-------

Hope this is helpful! :grin:


----------

